# Fluval Osaka 260 70-gallon tank - New Photo Jan 2014



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

I just bought a used Fluval Osaka 260 70-gallon tank from Craigslist. (
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/pml/for/2457282054.html) I would like to ask for advice and share with fellow hobbyists my journey. This is the biggest tank I ever have. I have a 20 g for a few months and got hooked.

In order to haul 70-gallon tank back home, I need to empty the tank. There are over 4 inches of white sandy gravel and they are heavy. I still have to make another trip later today or tomorrow to haul back the stand.

In additional to crypts and some other plants, there is also a big piece of driftwood and Anubias and Java Moss attached to it.

I took the opportunity to give my new tank a good scrub. I put the fishes in my 20 g tank. It is good that there are not a lot of fishes (Leopard Pleco, platy's, cherry barbs, neon tetras, cardinal tetras) and there is no big fish so I put all the fishes in my 20 g tank and also started the Fluval 405 so that I get the bio-media going.

For the driftwood and plants I temporary put them in the sink of my laundry room. Turn on a desk top halogen light to give them some light.

The original substrate is white sandy gravel. I don't know exactly what it is. But it does not seem to be a good substrate to grow plant. Most of the plants in the tank are crypts which basically grow on any substrate. I am thinking this is the only chance i can replace the substrate. Once it is setup, it is hard to do anything wit it. I am still debating with myself. May be I use the existing substrate in the foreground and add new substrate in the mid and background in which i will grow for plants. By using some existing substrate, i can get the good bacteria too.

Can you give me your opinion?

Photos uploaded to Flickr:

Gave my new tank a good scrub | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
All fishes crowded in my 20 g | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Fluval 405 for 20 g = over-filtration. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
driftwood and plants | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

If there's a running filter that came with the setup, the media in there will already be seeded and you will be ready to go. If not, finding some media to seed your filter would be much better than just using the substrate. if the stock level is relatively low for a 70g, the tank should be able to cycle itself over a couple weeks.


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

The filter has been running until we took it down for transportation. 

The reason for considering a new substrate is because I want to grow more plants than what it has been.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

wow the new tank looks great! Can't wait to see it all set up. 

You are right that now is your chance to change the substrate to something more suitable for plant life. Root tabs will help if you use your existing sand, but eco-complete or ADA or flourite would be a much better choice especially if you want some higher maintenance plants. 

You could also layer the substrate if you'd like.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

If that's what you want to do, I would change out the substrate. The beneficial bacteria in there is not that substantial compared to bio media. 

If the filter was only unhooked for a short time for transport, the bacteria should still be fine. Again, if the bioload is low, I wouldn't worry to much about it. You could manage it with water changes as necessary until the bacteria reestablishes.


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

I haven't yet done planted tanks successfully anyways  , but have herd 
that ADA soil is excellent for Planted tanks.

I think u can get some at Miyabi Aqua Design one of our sponsors here,


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

ADA soil is quite expensive. I will go for Flourite instead. Should I put the existing gravel on top or in the bottom layer?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You can used a bag of fluorite and mix it up. I am not sure how you can keep them separated in the long run.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Congrats, Paul, on being able to pick up such a fantastic looking tank as the Osaka 260 - As you may know, they have been discontinued by Hagen/Fluval and are not made nor available any more, except as used tanks such as you were able to get.
I have one just like it that I got on sale about a year ago when Petcetera was clearing them out & I consider myself very lucky - as they sold out like hotcakes at the time.
There were none left in Vancouver, Abbotsford, Chilliwack, or on the Island after 3 days of that sale.
Here's mine, for you to have a peek at - pics were taken several months ago, a short while after I first set it up:
FTS-Osaka260 pictures by discuspaul - Photobucket
Good luck with getting it set up the way you want it - & post some pics when you're done.
Call on me if I can be of any assistance to you.


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

Emile,

Very nice tank you have! I have no idea I was so lucky. But I jumped on it as soon as saw it in Craigslist. The price is very attractive. It included an extra Fluval 305 filter. I am planning to sell it.

Did you add anything extra? Extra light? Or it is exactly what you bought? Your substrate looks like mine. Is it come with the package? 

After seeing your pictures, I am more motivated to set up the tank to make it look nice.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Didn't add anything extra - you see it just as it came - the overhang lighting is 2 X 39w T5 HO - just great for growing plants, just using Excel & ferts. I got white silica PFS for the substrate & just love it - haven't changed anything.
I'm sure yours will look super when you get it set up.
What are you planning to stock it with ?


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

I bought 2 bags of Flourite Dark and put them on top of the existing substrate. I think the original substrate is Sera Flordepot. The color of Flourite Dark goes nice with the rocks and the driftwood.

The tank is finally setup. After the clean up, I noticed a few scratches in the front side. Needless to say, I was upset. I am not sure if it already exists or due some gravels got into my scrub when I cleaned the tank. I think most of the scratch can be removed by glass scratch remover. May be next time I take down the tank, I will remove the scratches. Other than that, I am pretty happy with the tank.

After hours of cleaning, planting and waiting, I finally set up the tank and has clear water that worth to take pictures.

There is big piece of driftwood came with the tank. It has a lot of mosses attached to it. It is just a tree stump. But I am using it as the major focus of the tank for now.

The plants that came with the tank are not very healthy. Most of the crypts are melting just a few days. However the Anubias look very good though.

I am not very happy with the background and will make some changes later.

There are some pictures.
DSC_0352 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
DSC_0353 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
DSC_0355 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
DSC_0354 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!










Any suggestions?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Starting to really look good, Paul. Good work.
The Anubias look great.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Your tank is looking lovely, Paul. Natural and serene. Thank you for sharing your photos.


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you for your kind words.

I am hoping the foreground carpet plant can grow well. I have set up CO2 injection using paintball tank. Dosing macro and micro nutrients in alternative days. I will do my first WC tonight.


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

With pressurized CO2 inject, the plants are growing very well.


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

I have 3 Echinodorus osiris. 2 of them (medium and small) are separated from the big one. This picture shows the medium size one in the right hand side. The young leaves have a reddish hue.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice looking tank Paul...I love the natural look / feel to it. Your plants look great.

Rich


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Looking real good, Paul


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

*Added 2 Gold Rams and Stargrass*

I bought two beautiful Gold Rams. I was not able to have a good picture of the male which is more beautiful than the female.










I also added some Stargrass which is in the background of this photo with the female gold ram.


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

*Major re-caping*

I did some major recaping by took out the large driftwood.

New fishes: Bolivian Ram, Yellow Tail Acei




























Thank you for viewing.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Gorgeous rams and nice scape


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Apr 24, 2010)

You added African Cichlids to a freshwater planted set up? uh....okay?


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

So far so good. The yellow tail acei are just juveniles right now. They do not touch the plant much. Majority of my plants are Anubias, Java Fern, echinodorus osiris, big mass of water primrose (Ludwigia Repens), crypt, val.. These plants are pretty safe even for other African Cichilids. The water hyssop (Bacppa caroliniana) and stargrass is more fragile and may be a problem esp. stargrass.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Apr 24, 2010)

The African Cichlids require different water parameters than soft water tropical fish and the soft water often used for planted tanks.


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

Yes. I added Equilibrium to harden the water. It has been working so far. The plants are growing and the fishes are healthy. Time will tell.


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

*Stargrass growing very fast*

The Stargrass is growing fast and looks very nice. The Golden Ram posted beside the Stargrass.










I bought a couple of German Blue Ram. Here is the male:


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

That golden ram looks amazing


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

No major thing done to the tank. The only change is I sold the small Echinodorus Osiris that was one the right foreground. I want to Crypt to come out more.
The stargrass grows like a weed. Trimming starts becoming an issue. But its bright color and shape light up the tank. 
Most recent full tank shot:










The young male GBR I bought from King Ed's did not last more than 10 days. I bought another one from a forum member. This one is an adult.










Thank you for looking.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

That's some really nice plant growth in your tank. You should let the stargrass grow to the top, makes for a nice column look.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank looks really nice and your fish look very happy  Great job.


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you for your compliment.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful tank!!! I love the star grass, if you ever trim it and want to share some with others, I would be HAPPY to purchase some clippings off of you .


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

There will be a lot trimmings coming up. I will let you know.


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

Just want to post a new picture. I have not done much to the tank.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Your tank is absolutely superb, Paul !!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

BTW, Just for reference, here are some updated pics of my Osaka 260 - low-tech planted discus tank.
Not much change from earlier pics - but at times I feel I would like to add some pressurized CO2 to do a better job with the plantings - would like to achieve growth like yours, but I'm being a little careful given it's a discus tank, and I want to keep giving them reasonable swimming space, while avoiding some potential negatives by concentrating more on the plants.
Sept2011 pictures by discuspaul - Photobucket


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you, Paul. But I like your tank better.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful tank. That sword (I think  ) at the back on the far left looks amazing.


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

That is Echinodorus Osiris you are referring to. It can grow over 20 inches. I have a smaller one on the right hand side too.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

That's right. I should have known better. I used to have one about 10 inches high. Not as nice and healthy as yours but it was still a nice plant. I liked the way the new leaves start out reddish in colour and turn green as they mature. Beautiful plant.


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

It has been a while since the last update. Quite a few changes in livestock and aquascape since then. The Tiger Lotus (in left side) finally comes to live after 2 years.

















Thank you for looking.

Paul


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Lots of changes can, and do, occur in just a few months, eh Paul ?
Same with my Osaka - here's some updated pics of the tank, with changes to the discus strain make-up and the plantings.
It was just a slight re-scape:
lolliblues2 Photos by discuspaul | Photobucket


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

How did the yellow tail acei work out for you? As an algae I have thought of getting some for years for my planted tank but are they plant safe? And what is you pH?
Cheers


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

The yellow tail acei were gone. I don't monitor my pH much. That may be the problem.


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

I was not happy with the aquascape and did some major plant re-arrangement. I use stones (covered with Anubias and Java Fern) and a small drift wood as center piece. Bought some reddish plants from King Ed, not sure about their names.

New fishes: round-body red eye tetra, angel fish


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

That's quite the rescape from the planted jungle. You've got some really strong plant growth in your tank. Running co2 tank and EI dosing?


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

*Yearly update!*

It has been almost one year since my last update.

I did not know there is such a huge progress if not comparing last photoes. No major changes as far as aquascaping is concerned. I moved the Tiger Lotus to the left since the java fern are blocking the light. The Tiger Lotus really took off in that spot, growing big leaf every other day.

The angel fish has grown significantly. Two of them has paired up and laid several batch of eggs but they ate them all every single time.

The java fern is forming a small mountain. I am quite happy how it turns out, especially when I spent minimun amount of maintenance time of them.

The red-eye tetra have grown to full adult size and always swimming in the top part of the tank. I enjoy their red eyes and how the swim together.






Thank you for viewing.

Enjoy.


----------

